# Construcción receptor FM-VHF-UHF



## zacarini (Nov 9, 2013)

Hola a todos, estoy sopesando la idea de construir el receptor que adjunto en el fichero, que pertenece a un diseño de la revista Electronique Pratique, en su número 367, si bien me gustaría poder recibir también Banda ciudadana. Que os parece el montaje, los componentes serán de dificil adquisición?. Un saludo. Manuel.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 9, 2013)

Hola zacarini, Es un circuito interesante,Bien analogico jaja,Es un receptor de Rf multibanda de doble conversion,basado en un sintonizador,con paso manual de bandas,(no Pll)El rango de recepcion ,esta dado por la capacidad del sintonizador mismo,es decir recibe desde un poquito mas abajo del canal 2 de Tv banda 1 vhf banda baja, hasta el 83 de Uhf,no se observa complejidad en la realizacion,lo unico que puede ocurrir en caso de no conseguir el sintonizador mencionado,es que la salida de fi sea en otra frecuencia ,pero no es nada complejo, su resolucion,quizas sea un poco dificil hallar el ci utilizado como fi y 2 conversion,pero se podria sustituir ,por un tda 7000.Algo interesante que posee ,es el sistema de indicacion de sintonia por aproximacion ,midiendo la Vtuning.

Exitos con el proyecto Manuel, espero verlo pronto funcionando.Cualquier inquietud ,no dudes en consultarla,entre todos los colegas de la rf del foro te podemos dar una mano.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 9, 2013)

Buenas noches.

Este Receptor es Receptor de Triple Conversión... 

1ª FI = 38,9Mhz
2ª FI = 10,7Mhz
3ª FI = 455Khz

En principio tiene buena pinta pero, vamos a analizarlo más despacio.

En el artículo podemos ver una tabla de la cobertura de recepción, hay que hacer una precisión, este Receptor está diseñado recibir únicamente  señales moduladas en FM estrecha.
La anchura de banda estará definida por el Filtro de FI más estrecho que utilicemos, en este caso será el Filtro de 455Khz (F1) modelo SFZ455E, que al tener una “E” como sufijo creo recordar que será de +- 7,5Khz de Ancho de Banda a -3db. Esto significa que, para la mayoría de las emisiones en FM estrecha, será suficiente, pero no se podrán demodular adecuadamente las emisiones de FM comercial (88Mhz – 108Mhz).
Tampoco será posible demodular adecuadamente las emisiones en FM con desviación de +-12,5Khz. muy empleadas en el servicio Móvil.
Así mismo, la banda Aérea (118Mhz – 136Mhz) tampoco podrán ser recibidas adecuadamente ya que en Aviación se utiliza la AM como forma de modulación.
Los Receptores de Comunicaciones de “Alta Gama” utilizan conmutación de Filtros de distinto ancho de banda en la última etapa de FI. con lo que se evitan estos problemas de compatibilidad.
Otra cuestión no menos preocupante es la sin tonía del Receptor.
Vemos que el Tuner utilizado es del tipo Analógico, eso significa que la sintonía tendrá que ser manual , lo cual hace que la sintonía se convierta en algo extremadamente complejo.
Veamos un ejemplo, la Banda de 43Mhz a 168Mhz… son 125Mhz, como la Anchura de canal son 15Khz (7,5Khz x 2) nos da que tenemos que discernir 8333 canales…
La tensión de sintonía para los Varicap es de ~1V para la frecuencia más baja hasta ~36V para la frecuencia más alta, esto nos da 238 Canales/Voltio.
Los Potenciómetro normales tienen 270º de giro, esto supone que tendremos 31 Canales/Grado de giro, podemos emplear un Potenciómetro de 10 vueltas esto nos daría unos 2,3 Canales por grado de giro.

Este planteamiento es para la Banda más baja, pensemos que en la banda de 471Mhz – 863Mhz hay 26200 Canales 
Hay que pensar que tenemos que tener un medio de conocer en qué posición está el Potenciómetro y al medir la tensión podremos deducir la frecuencia que estamos sintonizando, pero esto es muy impreciso.
Podemos ampliar el Receptor para que reciba la banda de 11Metros tendríamos que hacer un convertidor para pasar de 27Mhz a 38,9Mhz(primera FI) pero solo recibiríamos señales moduladas en FM, para este conversor se puede utilizar el  Cuarzo de 10,245Mhz empleado en la tercera conversión.
Esto puede ser el comienzo de algo más grande.

Sal U2


----------



## elgriego (Nov 9, 2013)

Tiene razon colega miguelus,Es Triple Conversion,no habia visto el filtro de 455.Me estoy poniendo chicato 

Con respecto ,a los demas aspectos,coincido con usted,en cuanto a estabilidad,posibilidad de discernir que estamos recibiendo,(en que fcia)Etc,pero convengamos ,que mas alla de sus limitaciones y problemas varios ,es una puerta para aquel que gusta del diexismo,y quiere armar algo mas elaborado ,que un superregenerativo,con posibilidad de modificarlo,para recibir ,distintos tipos de modulacion ,como asi de diferentes anchos de banda,Quizas un proyecto mas eleborado sea el de Mario saco ,publicado en neo teo,el cual cuenta con sintonia digital, ya que se basa en un sinto con pll,controlado con un microcontrolador.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 9, 2013)

Hola a todos , !saludos cordeales desde Brasil!, quizaz canbiando lo tuner por otro mas moderno con capacidad en sintonizar CATV (TV a cable)  y asi tenemos una gamma mucho  maior de frequencias a recebir.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

